# What village is Hidan really from? (spoilers)



## Tsunade_chan (Oct 14, 2008)

I know it sounds like a dumb question, but it's been bothering me since the first time I saw Hidan's headband.  A lot of people say that Hidan is from the Rain Village like Pein, but if that's true, then why do their headbands look different?  Is Hidan from an un-named village or something?..

Pein's Headband-


Hidan's Headband-



Pein's headband has four straight dashes on it, but Hidan's only has three, and they're curved...

I just wanted to know if anybody actually knows Hidan's real village...


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 14, 2008)

It was revealed in the latest databook that Hidan is from  Yugakure (the Village Hidden Amongst Hot Springs). 

Recycling thread, as the question has been answered.


----------

